# Feedback requested from the Composers Challenges.



## Kevin (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I am in the process of forming the next composers challenge. But first, I wanted feedback from the previous challenges (Dear Esther, Mass Effect 2, The Artist).

Some of the things that I would like to know:
-What were the things that worked for you?
-What things didn't work for you?
-How do you feel about the variety of the clips?
-How do you feel about the length of the clips?
-How do you feel about the feedback being given?

If there's anything else that you want to add, please do.

Kevin


----------



## polyfonic (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi Kevin!
What happens to the next competition? Is there going to be one?
I have wanted to participate earlier, but didnt make it because of deadlines of other projects.
But now, I really would be interested in participate.
Hope to see some contest soon.

Best regards,
Polyfonic


----------

